# Lake Livingston Tale



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Did not see any post today about Crappie in the Kickapoo Creek area. I heard a "Tale" three hours ago that 3 fishermen caught 71 Crappie in the Triple Creek area and almost all of them were 12 to 14 inches long and full of roe. Has anyone heard this story of know anything?


----------



## gcourville (Nov 29, 2009)

Where is Tripple Creek?

Gerald


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Just south of Broken Arrow. It's a slough off to the east.


----------



## Jay d (Sep 22, 2007)

Oooohhh, Lone Eagle, you are soooooo rotten! lol

Post a 'tale' and every boat will be in the Tripple creek area and none in Kickapoo or WRC. Oooohhh that is so rotten. lol


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Jay d, I was just asking if anyone could verify what I hat heard. There are probably more boats in Kickapoo Creek than most would believe anyway.
Specially after the lake record LMB was caught there.


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Triple Creek*

Two boats in triple creek and you've got a crowd. I have caught some nice bass out of there but it gets stagnant at times and you'll find parasites when you clean the fish. Probably not this time of the year though.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I caught a 3 pounder in November that had some Bad signs on her. Looked like possible worms. I took her out of the creek and buried her. Probably should have contacted Parks and Wildlife. Have not seen it since on the fish caught though.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LE. I would tip my hat to anyone 3 people who could load the boat like that right now, the crappie are hunkered down with 80mph bass boats cruising by every 4 seconds!
I went on a recon there today and only saw 3 crappie caught out of a lot of boats. Talked to some crappie pros who were catching them up on the bank with long poles and easing along.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh no here we go again.:headknock LOL


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

Fished my usual spot south of broken arrow caught 14 crappie and 3 keeper catfish got off the water by noon the "parking lot" was in business, got tired of the wind and the bass boats going up the creek about 40 mph throwing a 2 foot wake along the shore line. Caught about half of our catch up next to the bank when the water temp warmed to 63 degrees we had slip bobbers set at 3' or less. "Gotta love the saturday fishing along Kickapoo"


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

SS, this is why I ask the question. I did not even go on the lake as I am tired of fighting wind and am SUPER tired of a "Few" inconsiderate boaters not being respectful of others by pushing unneccesary wakes....From Small boats to Bass boats as well as pontoon boats and all in between. 

Seems that folks are just NOT being considerate of others. It's so easy to just have the boat in gear and ease by other fisherman without pushing wakes that are too high. A little courtesy really goes a very long way. 

I am just so happy that my Father and Grandfather taught me to be courteous on the water. Mom taught me to be courteous all the time......My Thanks to those fine people.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Lone Eagle said:


> SS, this is why I ask the question. I did not even go on the lake as I am tired of fighting wind and am SUPER tired of a "Few" inconsiderate boaters not being respectful of others by pushing unneccesary wakes....From Small boats to Bass boats as well as pontoon boats and all in between.
> 
> Seems that folks are just NOT being considerate of others. It's so easy to just have the boat in gear and ease by other fisherman without pushing wakes that are too high. A little courtesy really goes a very long way.
> 
> I am just so happy that my Father and Grandfather taught me to be courteous on the water. Mom taught me to be courteous all the time......My Thanks to those fine people.


Amen and again I say Amen!!! It amazes me that many boaters just don't care about the other fishermen. Some "think" they are ok b/c they aren't "on plane" when going buy. But, when the front of the boat is higher than the back, guess what??? You are making big wakes. Just ticks me off!


----------



## poohbear (Jul 31, 2009)

*Jennings Creek*

Anybody tryed Jennings Creek. I've caught some good white perch over the years and not to much boat preesure. You can put in at Tigerville Park and almost troll over to it. Shelter Cove can also produce some good results.


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

*being considerate of other on water*



Lone Eagle said:


> SS, this is why I ask the question. I did not even go on the lake as I am tired of fighting wind and am SUPER tired of a "Few" inconsiderate boaters not being respectful of others by pushing unneccesary wakes....From Small boats to Bass boats as well as pontoon boats and all in between.
> 
> Seems that folks are just NOT being considerate of others. It's so easy to just have the boat in gear and ease by other fisherman without pushing wakes that are too high. A little courtesy really goes a very long way.
> 
> I am just so happy that my Father and Grandfather taught me to be courteous on the water. Mom taught me to be courteous all the time......My Thanks to those fine people.


I have often heard boater who own bigger boats say " hey! I paid to enjoy this boat" or that you should get a bigger boat then! Owning a bigger or expensive one -does not giv eyou the right to toss a big wake towards those trying to enjoy the fishing waters (we all have to share). One it is dangerous and ruins the fun when this happens. There really is no need to go that fast when passing another boat (unless they both are going fast), but when you see someone fishing-idle by and when yo are pass the go about your business. To often I have been tossed about in my 14' jonboat (duck boat) and I was even ran over once- the bigger boat had trouble anchoring his boat and the current just pushed him right on top of me and my 14' boat-I had to push him away with my hands while he was trying to get his anchor set (he kept saying sorry and He coulds not start motor because I was too closesad_smiles Needless to say the fishing stopped right then


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Bowhntr said:


> I have often heard boater who own bigger boats say " hey! I paid to enjoy this boat" or that you should get a bigger boat then! Owning a bigger or expensive one -does not giv eyou the right to toss a big wake towards those trying to enjoy the fishing waters (we all have to share). One it is dangerous and ruins the fun when this happens. There really is no need to go that fast when passing another boat (unless they both are going fast), but when you see someone fishing-idle by and when yo are pass the go about your business. To often I have been tossed about in my 14' jonboat (duck boat) and I was even ran over once- the bigger boat had trouble anchoring his boat and the current just pushed him right on top of me and my 14' boat-I had to push him away with my hands while he was trying to get his anchor set (he kept saying sorry and He coulds not start motor because I was too closesad_smiles Needless to say the fishing stopped right then


While I know exactly where you are coming from; I want to say this.......On Kickapoo Creek from mid October 2009 thru this past Thursday, 75% of the rude people traveling too fast and also pushing bad wakes are those in smaller (14 to 16 foot boats with 35 to 75 H.P. outboards). The larger boats for the most part are being very courteous by idling by. A couple exceptions are a few tournament bass fisherman (of which I also do) running too fast. I have personally gotten into their cases because I know them. I run a 20'2" Skeeter with a 200 Yamaha. I slow for all boats even when meeting them underway or overtaking. Try not to ever cause a problem on the water.

But....I have been running boats equiped with outboard motors since the age of 9. My Father and Grandfather taught me.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

poohbear said:


> Anybody tryed Jennings Creek. I've caught some good white perch over the years and not to much boat preesure. You can put in at Tigerville Park and almost troll over to it. Shelter Cove can also produce some good results.


Both of these creeks have been very muddy since late Jan. Thety are just now starting to get somewhat fishable. I live near there and check them often.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

LE, I see no one has yet to confirm that report! I went a couple of times recently and the boat traffic was pretty bad, a lot of inconsiderate people. The fish are making their trip to shallow water and have moved up in the water column, but action is too slow for me. When I crappie fish I like to anticipate a hit as soon as my bait has made it under the boat. Most people I have to talked to have worked hard and long to get 5 to 10 fish. 
We have given up our crappie fishing for now, as it is too hard to catch enough fish for our clients to make a good trip out of it. 
It was grand while it lasted, we had many trips with 30 to 50 fish for 2 clients, enough to make a very good day.
We are cat fishing now, have a trip today and will post up the results later if the rain holds off long enough for some fishing.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I was looking for white perch last Sunday on Livingston. I have only been on the lake a few times. Looking at the map, I would have thought that areas south of Kickapoo would have been good since reports seem to have started to tapper off. Usually the spawn wave moves from the north to the south end of lakes since the deeper water is usually to the south and takes a bit more to warm. 

Anyway, I tried around Indian creek and Wolf creek and struck out flipping minnows up on the bank. Was I just in the wrong zip code or what? Has anybody done any good fishing for white perch around wolf creek park/cape royal/indian creek in the past? Was I maybe just too early or should I go to the store and buy some skills?


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Lone Eagle said:


> While I know exactly where you are coming from; I want to say this.......On Kickapoo Creek from mid October 2009 thru this past Thursday, 75% of the rude people traveling too fast and also pushing bad wakes are those in smaller (14 to 16 foot boats with 35 to 75 H.P. outboards). The larger boats for the most part are being very courteous by idling by. A couple exceptions are a few tournament bass fisherman (of which I also do) running too fast. I have personally gotten into their cases because I know them. I run a 20'2" Skeeter with a 200 Yamaha. I slow for all boats even when meeting them underway or overtaking. Try not to ever cause a problem on the water.
> 
> But....I have been running boats equiped with outboard motors since the age of 9. My Father and Grandfather taught me.


Ya'll need to come hang out in upper west Galveston bay from November through January. You'll feel a whole lot better about your situation with all the friendly east Texans up your way. :biggrin:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When I was 32 years old I took some nice wind fall money and moved to Livingston. I met an good old East Texas business man and made a deal to build a marina on Kickapoo Creek. It is Triple Creek. In 1971 it did not resemble the mess that is there now.
Had a nice store and snack bar, furnished cabins and screened shelters. In the spring and summer as the lake filled up I would sell 400 bags of minnows a day, rent out 8 boats and make 150 hamburgers. In two years I made a fist full of money. Sounds like a heaven on earth.
Wrong! I found that most so called outdoors men were actually just plain and simple jerks.
We cleaned the public restroom/ showers five times a day. Pee on the floors and toilets full of paper. Had to pick up a pickup load of trash every Monday to put in the mostly empty 55 gal drums in the camp ground. The fish cleaning house was a constant mess. Guts and heads all over even though there was a drum and grinder to be used.
In summery. I can relate to your complaints about inconsiderate people on the lake.
It did not take them long to convince me that dealing with John Q Public takes a calmer and gentler person than I. I found a naive Yankee fellow who wanted to retire in the south and quickly unloaded my share and took off for the Far East to work.
Don't get me wrong. I know a lot of good decent fishermen who are real princes on the water but there are ten others who aren't for every good one. Also I am much older and more tolerant of fools.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

SS, I too have dropped Crappie fishing and am concentrating on Catfish and LMB. Yes, we had some Great days out there last Fall and into Jan. Caught lots of Crappie and had satisfied clients. 

Sunbeam, I remember when you had Triple Creek. Was visiting my Father back then. He was a commercial fisherman on the big water south of the 190 road bed. He showed me how to get up into Kickapoo Creek from the main lake. We caught a lot of Bass and Crappie up there through the 70's and into the 80's. I retired from the Navy and moved here in 1986. Been here fishing every since.


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

believe me....its a Toyota motor on that boat. The throttle got stuck.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Lone Eagle said:


> SS, I too have dropped Crappie fishing and am concentrating on Catfish and LMB. Yes, we had some Great days out there last Fall and into Jan. Caught lots of Crappie and had satisfied clients.
> 
> Sunbeam, I remember when you had Triple Creek. Was visiting my Father back then. He was a commercial fisherman on the big water south of the 190 road bed. He showed me how to get up into Kickapoo Creek from the main lake. We caught a lot of Bass and Crappie up there through the 70's and into the 80's. I retired from the Navy and moved here in 1986. Been here fishing every since.


I was told by a reliable source but not a very good fisherman that he and family did not catch a crappie in Kickapoo today. They move down the bank from the "new house bend" to Rocky creek. Also they did not see any one else catch one.
He did tell me that last night they were catfishing off the bulkhead at the new RV park that was once Sumerlins Marina. He said a local Onalaska cop came down and chatted a while. The young cop told Bill that the legislature just passed a bill limiting a Texas fisherman to one rod and reel in the water at one time.
Guess the Onalaska cops have been in the evidence locker looking for smokes.

I remember a lot of the original commercial fishermen. There was Louie Hill Sr., guys called Cowboy, PeeWee, Butch and Little John.
They would come by for free coffee and tell stories about avoiding the San Jac GW named Billy Weaver. 
The early 70's were wide open and the law was just catching up.


----------

